# +P in PF9



## MCGA (Oct 14, 2009)

I know that Kel-Tec doesn't officially recommend shooting +Ps in the PF9, but carry them in my clip. I have shot about 10 to see how they handle, and they are a hand full. I figure if I need to use them in self defense, I wouldn't feel the recoil. How many of you carry +Ps in your PF9?

:smt1099


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest carrying +p or +p+ ammo in any gun that manufacturer doesn't recommend it. It will speed up wear and tear, and may even damage your gun, making it unsafe to fire. If someone knows otherwise, then correct me, but I can't imagine if the manufacturer says not to do it, then you shouldn't do it. 

Enjoy the pf-9 though!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rccola712 said:


> I wouldn't suggest carrying +p or +p+ ammo in any gun that manufacturer doesn't recommend it. It will speed up wear and tear, and may even damage your gun, making it unsafe to fire. If someone knows otherwise, then correct me, but I can't imagine if the manufacturer says not to do it, then you shouldn't do it.


+1!

Pressure? Bah! Damn the pressure!!! Do you over-inflate your tires too? Equipment manufacturers have specifications and limits on their products for a reason. If your gun is not rated for the ammo, don't use it. If you do, know it's at your own risk. Yeah, the gun worked fine, this time, but it will not eventually. Just because you can do something, it doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I've put many +P rounds through my PF9 only because I carry it with +Ps. I usually put 3 +Ps through it at the range [if I get a decent group] every couple months or so, after practicing with 'a few' AE, WWB, CCI Independence, etc.

The 9mm Luger is a bit wimpy to start with, so I use the +P for carry with that very short barrel. Most makers will give advice to cover themselves legally. 
KT doesn't say not to use +P in the PF9. However, I do use a lighter bullet weight to minimize stress on the chamber & maximize penetration.

My PF9 will have very few rounds ever fired through it since it is 'business' piece and not a range gun. Since it is only a Life/Death gun for me, I'll risk wearing it out while defending myself. That's not likely.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I just want to point out that back in the day when Berretta M9's were first being issued and tested and the slides started flying off the frame and into peoples face the first thing Berretta claimed was using ammunition that was too "hot", ie the weapon wasn't intended to be used with such powerful ammo. some modifications have occurred over the years and it hasn't happened since, but their are still some operators running around with scarred faces due to this issue. 

If the manufacturer says don't do it, and you specifically decide to ignore that, any and all consequences of your action are of your own bearing and responsibility. Safety first


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There are plenty of weapons that handle and say it is ok to use +p ammo. If you feel you must use that ammo I would say get a gun made to do so. Otherwise like has been said it is not a good thing to do.

Safety is so important in anything and it is monumental with guns!!!

RCG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

MCGA said:


> I know that Kel-Tec doesn't officially recommend shooting +Ps in the PF9, but carry them in my clip. I have shot about 10 to see how they handle, and they are a hand full. I figure if I need to use them in self defense, I wouldn't feel the recoil. How many of you carry +Ps in your PF9?
> 
> :smt1099


I know a man who works in the testing department at Kel-Tec, and his advice is to never use +p ammo in PF9. It was not designed for it. Keep it up, and the slide may come back in your face some day.

Has the +p really inproved your ability to shoot a tighter group? Remember only hits count in a gun fight. :numbchuck:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Popeye said:


> . Most makers will give advice to cover themselves legally.
> KT doesn't say not to use +P in the PF9.


When a manufacture covers their own a$$ they are covering yours for you first. If they thought their guns were capable of handling the +p ammo they would not cover themselves legally. Shot whatis recomended, get a different weapon, or decide on your own to proceed at your own risk and peril. Just my friendly advice.

RCG


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Good safe bet to default to the manufacturers recommendations on ammo. Replacement cost with the Kel-Tek is low risk but it's not worth getting hurt. A unit that small decides to go shrapnel mode on ya that is a very bad day.

I will say, if the gun can handle it, that anyone who can shoot +p in a PF9 and enjoy it is not someone I want to mess with. I shot regular ball and HP loads in mine and it was so unpleasant I got rid of it. Function was great but to me it reached and exceeded by a fraction the how small and light can I go in a service caliber handgun question. I got my answer. Similar to S&W's scandium 13 oz. 357 mag snubs in that regard. No thank you. Maybe I'm a wuss with sensitive sally hands but the PM9/PPS is my low end on size and weight for 9mm and up. YMMV.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*My Choices*

I have two 9mm and both can use Plus P ammo but I prefer Hornady Critical Condition Personal

Protection ammo, mostly for its uniform expansion, its accuracy and finally for the easy feeding

because of the insert . Every hand gun that I carry has Hornaday in them when they are in my

pocket. Also in almost every gun review I have seen the Hornaday ammo is usually the most

accurate with the tightest groupings.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You can argue all day about +P ammo. There is plenty of standard pressure ammo out there that is just as effective as +P. Federal HST and Speer Gold Dot are my preference for concealed carry. I would rate the HST superior to the Ranger +P, and it's far less punishing to shoot.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Years ago I had a Beretta 950 (.25 caliber, single action only). A wimpy round. 

To get around the "wimpiness" of the .25 round I practiced "stitching up".

This was taking the first shot to the area of the sternum, the next shot about 2" - 3" higher, the next shot 2" to 3" higher (about in the throat), and continue until I had no more target to shoot at.

I still think this is a good strategy for .380 ammo; perhaps for 9mm too.

It is easy to train like this and I would end up with a, tap, tap, tap, tap (4 rounds) typically in the bad guy target.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

If I am not mistaken you can shoot +P ammo in a PF9. Kel-Tec says it ok to shoot them on a limited basis, not all the time. This is an "I think". *Check in the owners manual*, I believe this is where I read this.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

Since we are talking life and death if you can't stop an attacker, and regular 9mm aint much, even in a long barrel, I say fire enough plus P's thru it, and I am talking only about CorBon's PowRBall 100gr loads, to ensure reliable function, and carry them, but don't practice with them. It's not that you wont feel the recoil that is the issue, it's can you control the gun and load adequately in rapidfire. If your shooting timer says that you can't get repeat hits in .25 second, on a man's chest at 10 ft or so, that gun and load combo is not adequately controlable by you, at your current level of skill, and it would behoove you to either use something else, or immediately improve your ability to do so. Nobody can adequately control a snubby 357 with full charge loads, nor the .44 mag, nor the airwt .38 snub with plus P 158 gr loads. Which is why I would never recommend such gear. Most shots fired in combat miss the intended mark, most hits are poor ones, multiple attackers are a commonplace occurrance, so repeat shot speed is very important, indeed.


----------



## demac777 (Feb 10, 2012)

PF-9 is rated for +P on a limited count. They basically say it's ok for carry, but don't bludgeon it all day at the range. And for what it's worth, I can handle the recoil of the PF-9 with ease, and control the .357 snubby and the .44mag perfectly fine (I own all of the above: Taurus 605, Colt Anaconda). I'm literally built like a 400lb gorilla, and do construction work for a living, so I've got fore arms like popeye and I can palm a basketball. I'm not saying it's common, but I'm not that unique for the claim to be made that nobody can do it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

There are some very effective standard pressure rounds available. I'm a strong believer in "shot placement". +P or +P+ rounds make placement more difficult than it needs to be, especially in an ultra small handgun.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ok ...some here say it can shoot +Ps on a limited basis...Ill ask you this, do you want the first shot fired at a bad guy to be the "one that breaks the camels back" and blows the gun up or the slide into your face insted of stopping said bad guy???
AINT WORTH IT!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

+P thru a PF-9? All I can say is OUCH!


----------



## HenryinFlorida (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a new PF-9 and have only had it at the range one time. I shot 100 rounds of standard 115gf FMJ and HP ammo. I don't think my hand could have stood any more or anything more powerfull. It's a real ripper for sure. I have a LC9 some time ago. It shot a lot better.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have heard it said shooting a KT PF9 is like putting a lit firecracker under a cheesegrater then grabbing the cheese grater. Shooting +p would then be like putting an M80 uner the same cheese grater. 

RCG


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> I have heard it said shooting a KT PF9 is like putting a lit firecracker under a cheesegrater then grabbing the cheese grater. Shooting +p would then be like putting an M80 uner the same cheese grater.
> 
> RCG


Heck, I don't need a stinking cheese grater! I'm such a man that I just hold it in my hand with a really tight grip.:mrgreen: Too bad I could not handle running +P thru that PF9 I had a while ago. I ran one magazine of the stuff and thought the gun was going to come apart.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

It's plain and simple. If the manufacturer of your weapon recommends you DON'T USE +P ammo, then DON'T USE IT. You'll void any kind of warranty and accelerate the wear and tear on your weapon. And, most importantly, it is dangerous to you and people around you. 

There is a plethora of fantastic standard pressure SD ammo out there. Using +P in a non +P rated weapon is foolish and gains you nothing.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Easy_CZ said:


> It's plain and simple. If the manufacturer of your weapon recommends you DON'T USE +P ammo, then DON'T USE IT. You'll void any kind of warranty and accelerate the wear and tear on your weapon. And, most importantly, it is dangerous to you and people around you.
> 
> There is a plethora of fantastic standard pressure SD ammo out there. Using +P in a non +P rated weapon is foolish and gains you nothing.


I agree. I ran one magazine full through the one I had, and that was enough to tell me that the gun is a little on the lite side for that sort of thing.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want to shoot +P buy a good gun.....Kel Tecs are not made to handle +P. They are easy to afford and easy to find on the shelves.

RCG


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> If you want to shoot +P buy a good gun.....Kel Tecs are not made to handle +P. They are easy to afford and easy to find on the shelves.
> 
> RCG


I know, thanks for the information.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Keltec's website states that +p can be used but not for continuous use.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

MCGA said:


> I know that Kel-Tec doesn't officially recommend shooting +Ps in the PF9, but carry them in my clip. I have shot about 10 to see how they handle, and they are a hand full. I figure if I need to use them in self defense, I wouldn't feel the recoil. How many of you carry +Ps in your PF9?
> 
> :smt1099


The PF-9 will accept +P ammunition, however, not with continuous use. Thats what most manufactures advise, just use them sparingly to check out for functioning and accuracy and you should be good to go for carry, however there are many standard loads that will perform just as well as +p's but with less of the wear.. Rangers, Hornady, SXT"S and Gold-dot to name a few.


----------



## KingVader (Oct 25, 2012)

I know Im late to this, but I recently tried sum Winchester Ranger Nato rounds in my Kel-Tec PF9 and I believe those are +P and I havent had an issue. I only ran maybe 2 mags thru it to be safe. Ive heard that you shouldnt continuously feed most pistols with +P ammo because it will wear them down, so I havent done it that much.


----------



## CarGuy71 (Jan 13, 2013)

"Just like the P-11, the PF-9 will accept +P ammunition, however, not with continuous use." This is on Kel Tec's website in the Pf9's description. Personally, I am not comfortable with using +p ammo in my PF9 because although I love it, it IS cheaply built.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

I have a PF-9 and I use standard pressure either 115gr or 147gr JHPs and I carry a spare mag with NATO spec 124gr JSP. 

Paul

P.S. My first post!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Stengun said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have a PF-9 and I use standard pressure either 115gr or 147gr JHPs and I carry a spare mag with NATO spec 124gr JSP.
> 
> ...


I had issues with FTF in the 147 grainers, but the 124's and 115's work well. I traded off my PF-9 a while ago for the P-11, large hands an issue, but neither of my Kel Tecs like or liked the 147 grain bullets...just too much of an OAL I think.

I have scored a few boxes of a Mag Tech 92.6 grain solid copper JHP's that the P-11 seems to like, and these are standard pressure loads that are speedy!:mrgreen:


----------



## NORTEXED (May 16, 2014)

The premium ammo is good enough now that I have never felt the need to go to +P or +P+ in my PF9. It's hard enough to hold onto as is without adding to the equation. I would also like to be able to fire faster follow-up shots if need be. Just my .02.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

You are aware that this thread is from Jan 2010, I will respond to this thread but most are gone from the original conversation on this. I use 115 gold dots in my PF9 and they work very well.


----------



## WhiskeyBravo (May 26, 2014)

Old thread but I do use +P for a carry load in my PF9. Range use regular ball ammunition. Have fired 124gr +P, 124gr NATO, and 147gr cartridges out of my PF9 a few times at the range. When I get to the range and before I finish shooting the PF-9, I feed a magazine of my +P carry cartridges every time. Must have some practice with the carry load you will be carrying.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

PF9 with +Ps? bet that is one jumpy little sucker to hold on too............I'd be afraid it would fly out of my hands and smack me in the head................:numbchuck:


----------

